# my 1990 mongoose iboc pro - just finished !!



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

i restored a 1990 mongoose iboc pro , it was missing the rear wheel tire cassette , the seatpost & saddle as well , the frame was perfect no scratches nice glossy finish , the rear deraileur still had the shimano orange decal in front of the pully , wheels are brand new !! , it rides good although im keeping an eye out for a nos shifter brake lever combo , tires are smoke and dart panaracers , size is a 19" cc


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

If Scooderdude's done with his you guys should do an "All IBOC ride".

http://forums.mtbr.com/4634671-post3.html


----------



## Xlr8n (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks great. Love the look of straight blade forks with the wishbone stays.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Congrats! I built quite a few of the later 1991 and on up models for the LBS I was at then. These and Haros were a sure bet to be a tad different than all the regular stuff like Specialized, etc.

So, gonna get it dirty?!


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just picked one up for $25, it's going to be a parts donor for a 1989 Kona I'm putting together.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice! What is the tubing.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice. Mongeese are under rated.

I have the one thats a little later, with the triangular top tube and Yeti style wishbone stays. Too big for me though, about a 21-22". 7005 Aluminum.

Yous is steel ?


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow That was my first MTN Bike.. I had it in red, Thanks for sharing it with us :thumbsup:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

gotta put mine together "one of these days"  before and after. Been hangin in the rafters far too long.....also this one to play with...an IBOC PRO SX


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cross chain fail.

Ditch the dorky saddle, reflectors, and plastic pedals, otherwise not too shabby.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

old'skool said:


> I have the one thats a little later, with the triangular top tube and Yeti style wishbone stays.


Which Yeti model had wishbone stays?


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Ooops

I meant Loopstays.......like Hoovers.


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Very nice! What is the tubing.


Tange double butted cromo


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

old'skool said:


> Nice. Mongeese are under rated.
> 
> I have the one thats a little later, with the triangular top tube and Yeti style wishbone stays. Too big for me though, about a 21-22". 7005 Aluminum.
> 
> Yous is steel ?


Me too. Absolutely love mine.


----------



## YETI_Chris (Jun 20, 2006)

*My IBOC*

Not sure if its a pro or not due to how old this pic is !! But it was my 1'st MTB back in 89 ..


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

old'skool said:


> Nice. Mongeese are under rated.


Gotta love that spelling, Mongeese.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

That's hot, gotta love the Yeti style rear triangle.


Timmy said:


> Me too. Absolutely love mine.


----------

